# Blind recommendations



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyone have any good tripods they recommend for hunting with a compound bow? This will be my first season bow hunting so I'm trying to finish my set up by next weekend.. I though about a tree stand, but I think I would like a tripod. I'm wanting a decent one that is fairly sturdy and not flimsy. Any recommendations would be great.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

How high do you need? South Texas tripods are excellent I have several. 
For very mobile or hunting public land Aluminum Outfitters makes the lightest I have found. 

I have several of both. 
I will say don't go too high! If you hunt coastal or south texas brush about 7ft max is what you will want. Hill country or east texas about 9 ft max is what you will want.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*Blinds*

I feel I don't need to go to high, somewhere like you said should be just fine. I hunt in groesbeck which is by centerville. Basically rolling hills. I know my step dad had one and it was very cheap and unstable that's what I was trying to avoid. I appreciate the input!


----------



## Ripp'n Lipz (Jun 2, 2015)

We usually build and weld our own, fairly cheap, for legs we use old aluminum fence rail and steps we either drill holes up one leg and put all thread bolts. base we cut a square metal plate and attach the legs to it and to this i bolt a seat and there ya go you got a tripod that dont cost much more than 30 bucks if you can find old fence railing lying around. I usually buy the seat from walmart. youtube has some videos on making your own tripod that you can check out.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*Blinds*

Thanks for the input. We talked about building some just not sure if I'm going to be able to find them time. That sounds like it might be best bet I just don't have time on my side. I wasn't trying to overthink this deal, but didn't want to end up with some junk either. Appreciate both of you guys input.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, picking the tripod is the easy part. Now you need to set it up so you can draw on a critter. Always remember the more you can see the easier the critters can see you. Personally I have found that shrimp net works great for covering a blind, of coarse any type of net will for fine with a little brush/ moss fill in.

If you're hunting a feeder I highly recommend one shooting hole in the net/ cover. The shooting hole should be fairly small so you can draw the bow on the side and slowly move over to the shooting hole for the shot. Good luck and enjoy your first year of bowhunting.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*Tripod*

Well, went the easy route. Cheaped out for a $150 tripod. Actually went together very easy, and surprisingly very very sturdy. The seat looks like the sun could possibly weaken it over time but could easily be replaced with a boat seat. I appreciate all the input.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Good tripod
I have the exact one wide base and seat move round easy (may want to grease the post early as deer get use to it. Also brush it up to break up the outline. As for the location you have it, sun shining into your face and on seat...ðŸ˜may want to rethink position. Sun over time will wither the seat, but if treat with Thompson water seal...get better long use from it. Also if you not going to hunt year round take it out woods treat it. And it will last. MI email is over 5 yes and still looks feel new

Norm
USMCR


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*tripod*

appreciate the advice and comments. I figured since the seat just slides out, i will take it off when I'm not out there huning. It certainly the sun will beat it up. The pic was taken broad day light at 2pm. The afternoon it is completely shaded early on however the morning could have sun on me. I wasnt sold on the position but had to put it somewhere so we could move to the next one. We had to assemble and set up 3 on Saturday.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Maybe just maybe it might work for you, I will never bowhunt from one PERIOD. Sooner or later you will be spotted and before you realize it your deer will get farther and farther away, same way with a ladder especially in E Tex. There was a test done yrs back with a ladder stand on a pipeline at a crossing, was never a hunter on it, but in less than a month the deer had changed their crossing to close to 200 yrds away, moved ladder and same thing again. you just might shoot the biggest deer that walks from it. To me the best way to hunt E Tex is off a Summit 20'+ up a tree. In all the yrs I bow-hunted I tried most everything and I'm somewhat anal about my setup infact I'm that way with all my hunting not just with a bow. Remember one thing when you are spotted by 1 deer your about done here in E Tex....thats not my 2cents thats a whole 2 bits worth...


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*blinds*

Yeah this is my first time bow hunting. However, I'm not in East Texas. I've got to move the tripod, had very little time to get them all up much less put in perfect spots. The heat was intense! I'm hoping to get back up there in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Heavy D (Jul 10, 2013)

wet dreams said:


> Maybe just maybe it might work for you, I will never bowhunt from one PERIOD. Sooner or later you will be spotted and before you realize it your deer will get farther and farther away, same way with a ladder especially in E Tex. There was a test done yrs back with a ladder stand on a pipeline at a crossing, was never a hunter on it, but in less than a month the deer had changed their crossing to close to 200 yrds away, moved ladder and same thing again. you just might shoot the biggest deer that walks from it. To me the best way to hunt E Tex is off a Summit 20'+ up a tree. In all the yrs I bow-hunted I tried most everything and I'm somewhat anal about my setup infact I'm that way with all my hunting not just with a bow. Remember one thing when you are spotted by 1 deer your about done here in E Tex....thats not my 2cents thats a whole 2 bits worth...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ That.

Groesbeck is basically east Texas hunting, different from Hill Country and south Texas. The deer NEVER get used to seeing, smelling, or hearing people, unless you're feeding them behind your house or something. They are some of the craftiest critters I've hunted.


----------



## artrios (May 10, 2011)

Good luck with the nice setup. I recommend brushing it in as much as possible without hindering your target range and draw area. Getting it out early helps to get the deer accustom to seeing it there. Make sure you work on scent control for clothing and cover scent. i've been guiding and hunting and have continuous success more attributed to scent control than anything else, sometimes you dont have the luxury to move when the wind changes directions on ya. JMO


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Straightened out the pic for you

I would push that thing well back into that brush behind where you have it, preferably so you are under the canopy of those trees.

Take a pole saw / limb lobbers and cut only what is needed to have a sight window and not compromise your camo. You can take some of the cut foliage and zip tie to non climbing legs as additional cover.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*Blinds*

Thanks guys. Very excited to get back up there and finish up. Even more excited to get some hunting in. Need to put up a pin though, got one serious pig problem. Probably won't get the chance to do that until next year.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

South texas tripods chuck good guy hands down i have three they are great


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

^^^^same here


----------



## bordovskyrl (Apr 22, 2013)

Concealment is the key! Push your blind back in the brush behind what looks like a cedar tree in your pic. Enter it from the back side and cut 1or2 shooting lanes. It is not that important for pigs however Deer will bust you every time if not totally concealed. Best of Luck!!


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*Blind*

Finally got up there to move it.. Now just waiting for the season.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

*Blond*

Another pic.. Just had to do minor trimming after to get what I needed.


----------



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

Best I've seen were built by Dickinson Feed over in Dickinson. Bought 2 about 8 years ago and they are still as good as new. only problem is the old dude that owns the place does not like to build them- hot tedious work- but he does a good job when you can talk him into it. They have other similar supplies at the store also.


----------



## Closer (Aug 26, 2011)

Get a ghost blind, you can move it wherever you want, as a bow hunter the biggest factor in my opinion is your scent. You have to put the wind in your face. When I first started to bow Hunt I set up a tree stand like yours, problem was that it was only good on a north wind. Any other wind the hunt was basically over. With a ghost blind you can put the wind in your face every time no matter what direction it is in. I killed a pig last weekend behind it and had pigs within 10 feet of me and never knew I was there. Look them up they work


----------



## NAT (May 15, 2008)

Have you killed a deer from ghost blind with a compound bow?


----------

